# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  ‍برنامه هاي C#‎ در لينوكس جواب ميده؟

## foad1992

برنامه هايي كه با C#‎‎.net نوشته ميشه روي لينوكس جواب ميده؟
ميشه برنامه رو با استفاده C#‎‎.net در ويندوز بنويسيم و روي لينوكس اجرا بگيريم ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> برنامه هايي كه با C#‎‎‎.net نوشته ميشه روي لينوكس جواب ميده؟


اینجا تالار نرم افزارهای مستقل از سکوی دلفی هست، نه #C.




> ميشه برنامه رو با استفاده C#‎‎‎.net در ويندوز بنويسيم و روي لينوكس اجرا  بگيريم ؟


با استفاده از MONO میشه؛ مراجعه کنید به بخش دات نت، زیر مجموعه MONO.

----------

